# Kinh nghiệm chọn dao cho một đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp



## Vũ Thu Hằng

Một đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, trước khi một chọn một con dao chuyên nghiệp thì bạn bạn nên xem xét mình lựa chọn nó với mục đích gì. Những loại dao chuyên dụng sẽ giúp bạn thao tác một cách tốt hơn đấy. Cùng tìm hiểu các loại dao phục vụ cho từng chức năng đang có mặt trên thị trường nhé!



​
*Cách chọn một con dao tốt*
Các đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp cho biết, một con dao chất lượng là một con dao sắc. Khi đó bạn không cần phải tốn nhiều công sức để thực hiện khâu chế biến các nguyên liệu. Dao sắc cũng giúp giảm áp lực lên cổ tay bạn trong trường hợp phải xử lý một lượng lớn rau, thịt.

Cách tốt nhất để kiểm tra dao có sắc hay không là cắt thử một mẩu giấy gói quà – loại giấy dai – giống như kiểu thái rau chứ không phải rọc giấy. Nếu lưỡi dao dễ dàng đi qua tờ giấy mà không gặp trở ngại gì thì đó là con dao sắc.

Ngoài độ sắc của dao, cách cầm dao cũng rất quan trọng. Điều này tùy thuộc tính cách từng người.

*Tìm hiểu chất liệu của loại dao mình sắp mua*
Chi phí và chất lượng con dao phụ thuộc vào chất liệu và kỹ thuật cấu tạo nên nó. Nên mình sẽ chia sẽ một số hướngdẫn để giúp bạn tham khảo và quyết định lựa chọn được được một con dao chất lượng theo ý mình muốn. Và với điều này thì việc bảo quản, tuổi thọ của chúng sẽ cao hơn.

*Chất liệu – Lưỡi và chuôi dao*
Khi chọn mua dao ta quan tâm đầu tiên đến chất liệu : Thép không gỉ (inox- dao ngoại nhập như của Đức , Nhật, Trung Quốc… ) , dao từ thép cacbon như thép nhíp, thép thường (hàng Việt Nam sản xuất )

*Thép inox không gỉ:*
Ưu điểm : Dùng không gỉ, rất vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, kiểu dáng bắt mắt
Nhược điểm : Lưỡi thép mau cùn, dùng lâu thái chặt rất trơ, phải mài đi mài lại rất tốn thời gian

*Thép cacbon:*
Ưu điểm : Nếu là thép nhíp oto thì lưỡi dao rất bền , chất liệu nhip khiến dãn có độ bền cao, không bị cong vênh, mẻ và biến dạng khi chặt thái vật cức

Nhược điểm : Lưỡi dao khi tiếp xúc với nước lâu ngày sẽ bị gỉ. Tình trạng gỉ phụ thuộc vào loại thép ,mật độ thép. Nếu là sắt nhíp sẽ bị gỉ bụi khắc phục được , còn loại thép kém hơn sẽ bị gỉ cóc đóng vẩy , nấu ăn rất mất an toàn vệ sinh.Ngoài ra, chuôi dao cũng ảnh hưởng đến việc dùng dao. chuôi có thể làm bằng nhựa, gỗ hoặc kim loại, trong đó chuôi dao nhựa và gỗ tiện dụng hơn. Nhưng lâu ngày sử dụng dễ bị bong chuôi. Nên chọn chuôi làm bằng gỗ tốt , nếu là nhựa thì chọn chuôi có tán đinh chắc chắn.

+ Chuôi cầm vừa tay , độ dài cân đối với dao , không bị cấn khi cầm trọng lượng dao cũng phải cân xứng với chức năng :

+ Dao chặt : phải đầm tay, thông thường loại dao này được thiết kế cán liền với thân dao để tạo cảm giác chắc chắn.

+ Dao thái: Tiêu chí để chọn dao này là nhẹ ,lưỡi mỏng , hơi vồng thì khi thái độ tiếp xúc của dao với mặt thớt tốt , thái sẽ ngọt và gọn nhanh chóng.

+ Dao đa năng: Đảm nhiệm vai trò thái củ quả , kiêm luôn chặt nhẹ : yêu cầu lưỡi sắc, khỏe, nặng vừa phải, to bản

+ Dao thái gọt nhỏ : khoảng từ 10 đến 14cm gọt trái cây hay thực phẩm nhỏ

+ Dao chặt pha xương :bản dao hình chữ nhật, chuôi chắc chắn , lưỡi và sống dao khỏe, chặt pha các loại thực phẩm cứng như xương ống ,chân giò …

+ Dao lọc: yêu cầu mũi nhọn , lưỡi sắc bén dùng lọc cá , lọc xương …

+ Ngoài ra nên trang bị thêm dụng cụ mài dao , kéo cắt gà , kéo đa năng ….Cách sử dụng : Sử dụng đúng chức năng của từng loại dao: Tuyệt đối không mang dao thái ra để băm chặt .

*Một số lưu ý khi sử dụng và bảo quản dao*
Chẳng hạn như không dùng dao gọt để cắt những nguyên liệu cứng, để bảo quản dao không bị cong, mẻ Sử dụng xong nên rửa sạch ,Tuyệt đối không cho dao vào máy rửa bát để rửa, Không ngâm trong nước, Lau khô bằng vải sạch dao ngay khi rửa.

Không để dao tiếp xúc nguồn nhiệt như hơ dao trên lửa, phơi nắng gắt, cắt thức ăn nóng. Mài dao bằng đá mài , định kì 1 đến 2 tuần 1 lần chứ không lên mài quá nhiều làm mất đi chất thép của lưỡi, sau khi mài xong tuyệt đối phải lau bẳng giẻ khô tránh bụi kim loại dính trên dao

– Bảo quản ở vị trí cố định, sắp xếp ngay ngắn, Tránh lưỡi dao chạm vào nhau khi lấy và cũng tránh tầm với của trẻ nhỏ

– Nên sử dụng giá treo hoặc ngăn kéo đựng dao chuyên biệt

Trong các Dụng cụ nhà bếp thì Dao đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong việc chế biến nguyên liệu và nấu nướng. Vậy nên lựa chọn một con dao chất lượng luôn được các đầu bếp quan tâm. Trên đây là những loại dao mà một đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp cần phải có, ngoài ra cũng giới thiệu những tiêu chí để bạn có thể chọn được những con dao tốt và chất lượng.

Hi vọng bài viết sẽ giúp ích cho bạn.

_Nguồn: nghebep_​


----------

